# AV Graft Angioplasty



## Partha (Nov 2, 2009)

If angioplasty is performed in the arterial anastomosis as well as venous anastomosis in a Medicare patient is it correct to code, G0392, 75962 and     G0393, 75978. For non-Medicare use 35476, 75978 once for multiple angioplasties in the AV graft. Please suggest...

Thanks!


----------



## smwaters (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. Z's 2009 IR Coding Reference, pg 223-224:  "Effective January 1, 2007 for Medicare you must use HCPCS code G0393 for venoplasty or G0392 for arterial anastomotic angioplasty within the AV graft, fistula and the rest of zone 1.  Only one G code may be billed per patient encounter.  These replace codes 35476, 35473, 35474, and 35475 when used to describe balloon work within the AV graft or fistula.  Venous angioplasty utilized for dilation of stenosis is broken down into three general treatment zones.  One venoplasty is allowed per zone.  The treatment zones are as follows:
Upper Extremity
  a.  Zone 1:  arterial anastomosis, intra-graft, venous anastomosis, and outflow veins up to and including the axillary vein
  b.  Zone 2:  Subclavian and brachiocephalic veins (central extremity veins)
  c.  Zone 3:  Superior vena cava"

"Code one angioplasty (G0393) if both arterial and venous anastomoses are treated with angioplasty.  The graft is considered one vessel for coding purposes."

I just love Dr. Z.  His books always answer these types of questions for me.


----------



## Partha (Nov 5, 2009)

*Radial Artery Puncture...*

Thanks much

how'd u code a radial puncture and advancement of cath to AV graft through the arterial anastomosis..36140 bundles 36145 but mod is allowed to unbundle


----------

